# Hypothryoid and driving



## trailz (Jan 22, 2013)

Endo doc has me off Synthroid for 4 weeks (started yesterday) prior to ablation. He says no driving after a week in. Anyone else have driving privileges revoked??


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Nope. And 4 weeks could be a bit excessive...you'll likely have your TSH high enough after 2 to 2.5 weeks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nope. My medication was mismanaged and I had a TSH of 121 for a good six weeks (possibly longer). I drove 30 miles to work every day.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That seems weird. Did he say why you can't drive?


----------



## trailz (Jan 22, 2013)

Endo doc said my reaction times and thought process would be slower than usual, and consequently, it wouldn't be safe to drive.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Can't be any slower than my 85 year old neighbor, and he drives every day! 

(In fact, he crashed into his own garage door last week...but that's another story altogether.)


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Its simple, be honest with yourself. If you feel ok, go ahead and drive. If you feel like you shouldn't don't.

I'll agree that a little brain fog isn't nearly as bad as the just blatantly ignorant and self centered drivers that are out there everyday.


----------

